# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ثق بربك

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- لما كان موسى يسري ليلاً متجهًا إلى النار يلتمس شهابًا قبسًا، لم يدر بخُلده وهو يسمع أنفاسه المتعبة أنه متجهٌ 
 ليسمع صوت ربِّ العالمين.
فَثِـــق بربـــك

- طرح إبراهيم ولده الوحيد واستلّ سكينه ليذبحه، وإسماعيل يردد: (افعل ما تؤمر)، وكِلاهما لا يعلم أن كبشًا يُربى بالجنة تجهيزًا لهذه اللحظة.

فَثِـــق بربــك

- لما دعا نوح ربه: (أني مغلوب فانتصر):
 لم يخطر بباله أن الله سيغرق البشرية لأجله، وأن خارطة الأرض ستتغير وأن سكان العالم سيفنون، إلا هو ومن معه في السفينة.
فَثِـــق بربــك

- جاع موسى وصراخه يملأ القصر لا يقبل المراضع الكل مشغول به آسية . . المراضع . . الحرس . .
 كل هذه التعقيدات لأجل قلب امرأة خلف النهر مشتاقة لولدها رحمة ولطفًا من ربِّ العالمين لها ولابنها.
فَثِـــق بربـــك




- أطبقت الظلمات على يونس، واشتدت الهموم، فلما اعتذر ونـــــادى: (لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين).

 قال الله تعالى: (فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين). 
فَثِــــق بربــك


- كان حزينًا ماتت زوجته وعمه، واشتدت عليه الهموم، فيأمر ربه جبريل  أن يعرج به إليه يرفعه للسماء، ليلتقي بالأنبياء ويخفف عنه بالملائكة.

فَثِـــق بربـــك

- لما أخرج الله يوسف من السجن لم يرسل صاعقة تخلع باب السجن، ولم  يأمر جدران السجن فتتصدّع؛ بل أرسل رؤيا تتسلل في هدوء الليل لخيال  الملك وهو نائم.
فَثِـــق بربـــك

- ثق بربك
 وارفع أكف الذل والتضرع واعلم أن فوق سبع سماوات، ربٌّ حكيم كريم لطيف ودود
فثق بربك


منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

بارك الله فيكم،، نحتاج في المجلس فتح مواضيع في معرفة الله تبارك وتعالى من خلال أسماء الله الحسنى وفقه معانيها، حيث أن معرفة الله تدعو إلى خشيته ومحبته وإخلاص العمل لله تعالى وتوحيده. 


http://majles.alukah.net/t126964/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده
> 
> بارك الله فيكم،، نحتاج في المجلس فتح مواضيع في معرفة الله تبارك وتعالى من خلال أسماء الله الحسنى وفقه معانيها، حيث أن معرفة الله تدعو إلى خشيته ومحبته وإخلاص العمل لله تعالى وتوحيده. 
> 
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/t126964/



وفيكم بارك الله، صحيح فنحن نحتاج إلى دراسة المعاني الإيمانية التي تشملها أسماء الله وصفاته، ولا نكتفي بدراستها من ناحية الإثبات والرد على المخالفين من الفرق الضالة، وفقط.

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

الله  جل وعلا ودود لطيف كريم
بارك الله فيكم ، أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الله  جل وعلا ودود لطيف كريم
> بارك الله فيكم ، أحسن الله إليكم



آمين وإياكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده
> 
> بارك الله فيكم،، نحتاج في المجلس فتح مواضيع في معرفة الله تبارك وتعالى من خلال أسماء الله الحسنى وفقه معانيها، حيث أن معرفة الله تدعو إلى خشيته ومحبته وإخلاص العمل لله تعالى وتوحيده. 
> http://majles.alukah.net/t126964/


*مشاهد الإيمان من أسماء وصفات:(الْكَبِير ُ الْمُتَعَالِ)*

----------

